
Suite of 300 icons for web and user interface design - pajju
http://adamwhitcroft.com/batch/
======
neya
Thank you very much for this. The website is amazing, UX is perfect and the
content (the icons) is top-notch. I will someday re-pay you for this wonderful
favor you've done to the community of designers like us, especially
considering the fact that it's difficult to find good stuff without having to
attribute the creator.

~~~
adamwhitcroft
Thanks for the kind words! Attribution is optional, but always appreciated :)

~~~
jychang
Off topic, but you might want to clarify the licence a bit. It's a bit
nitpicky, but you did not specify if we can create derivatives (though your
intro message about adding photoshop layer styles strongly implies it), and if
can sublicence it, etc. You also might want to add some disclaimers that waive
any warranty and liability you might have.

Try <http://www.tldrlegal.com/> and pick a licence, if you want to, that might
help.

------
digitalengineer
Thanks for the link. Here's _5 Gigabyte_ free ui/icons/psd interface.
<http://www.bypeople.com/>

~~~
creamyhorror
I...I don't even know how this can be offered for free. This is practically a
whole marketplace worth of goods. Simply amazing.

Thanks for sharing.

~~~
ako
Nice icons indeed, but amazing? How is this more amazing than Linux, apache,
node.js, PostgreSQL, Ruby on Rails, python, .... And mane more. All this
software is also free... Just take a look at the Debian/red hat/Ubuntu
repository, it is practically a whole marketplace worth of free goods...

~~~
HelloTiago
<http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7ko53zcxv1qmsrb7.gif>

~~~
ocharles
This is not reddit, and this link is not constructive.

~~~
mylittlepony
Yes HN is slowly becoming Reddit, and all we can do is flag posts. But they
just keep coming!

~~~
drivebyacct2
"created 77 days ago"

~~~
mylittlepony
See <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4825390>, your logic is broken.

------
muratmutlu
Adam this is awesome, the fact that you refunded people who had already
purchased is even more awesome

<http://adamwhitcroft.com/2012/11/on-batch/>

Really great work

~~~
laumars
Totally agree.

It wasn't expected and I don't think anyone would have thought worse of him if
he kept the money.

Actions like this restore my faith in humanity.

~~~
richardlblair
+1 for this line:

"Actions like this restore my faith in humanity."

------
FreshCode
It would be awesome if someone made a vector font for these like FontAwesome:
<http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/>

~~~
asmosoinio
csswizardry's [dead] post:

We’re getting on it :D <https://github.com/csswizardry/inuit.css/issues/67>

------
why-el
Fantastic work. The website is wonderfully crafted, and the icons are awesome.
I really needed this. Quick question, where would one place an attribution to
this work? I was thinking at the end of the about page in my application(s).

~~~
adamwhitcroft
While an attribution would be appreciated, you aren't required to include one.

If you'd like to however, you can put the mention anywhere you'd like.

~~~
why-el
Perfect, you got it. Again, fantastic work.

------
john-n
Looks great, quick question someone may be able to answer: in the license he
says "[free to use in] any personal or commercial work...Do not redistribute
or sell", which is fair enough, but does that restrict use in paid-for apps
(such as on mobile devices etc)?

~~~
glennsayers
I think that means you can use them in commercial applications, but you aren't
allowed to sell the icons themselves.

~~~
adamwhitcroft
Spot on.

~~~
adamwhitcroft
@davidw - that is meant to refer to not selling or redistributing the icon
pack as a whole - you are more than welcome to use it in any open source
redistributed work.

~~~
hayksaakian
It sounds like you want

<http://www.tldrlegal.com/license/CC-NC>

~~~
daeken
No, this differs from CC-NC in that you can use them in a commercial work, you
just can't sell them on their own. Using CC-NC would prevent users from
bundling these into a commercial product whatsoever.

------
richardlblair
Bookmarked.

As a developer with 0 design skills stuff like this makes me feel like I can
fully complete my work.

I personally appreciate the fact that you did this out of love for your craft
and respect for the industry. There are too few of you in this industry my
friend.

Thank you

~~~
adamwhitcroft
You are most welcome - thank you for the incredibly kind words.

------
chrismarlow9
I hope the creator of the icons is not upset by my forwardness, but I've
converted these icons to bootstrap style icons for easy use. Visit
<https://github.com/chrismarlow9/Batch-Bootstrap-Plugin> for the project.

It allows you to add the icons with pure CSS style (using rowXcolumn) class
name. The CSS file isn't exactly small but I did this for the purposes of
people making friendly names for icons and expanding on the project (I tried
myself but I hate coming up with semantics for technical things. Anyways,
enjoy. I simply used GIMP to Greyscale the image and invert the color to
white. Transparent the image on your own (or maybe I will later)...

~~~
timmaah
Thanks.. I came back to this post hoping I found find just this.

I'll get the size down later, but perfect for development.

------
ed209
Good on you for giving your hard work away.

I would make a suggestion though to tighten up those pixels in the demo png,
the half pixels are making most icons look blurry
<http://cl.ly/image/093M0z0z3a2W>

~~~
adamwhitcroft
Thanks dude. I used tinypng to compress the preview (as it's pretty large) and
that can produce mild artifacting.

------
radley
Whitcroft is also responsible for Climacons (weather icons) which have become
standard for many apps. #hatTip

<http://adamwhitcroft.com/climacons/>

------
adamwhitcroft
I'd like to thank all of you for such an incredible response to Batch. It has
far exceeded anything I could have imagined.

While I was asleep, a complete web font was made, a second is in the works, 2
CSS sprite kits were made and someone sent me a Photoshop CSH file.

I am completely blown away.

I'll spend some time checking these additions thoroughly before adding them to
the Batch site.

Thank you all, Adam

------
tobych
Thanks!

Not to be picky about the punctuation or anything, but I would have thought a
comma would be good here:

"Each icon is a single Photoshop shape layer, meaning ..."

Alternatively, replace "meaning" with "so"?

Thanks again!

------
peterhost
This is an amazing set of icons. I'll make sure I use them and credit you.

Your giving this for free reminds me of the biggest problem Freelance
artists/developers have : if one's a dev at heart, it's creating that fuels
one's achievements. It's the fact that people are using the results. Problem
is : how do I keep creating if I can't make a living out of it ?

And it's a hard one. I read so many headlines on HN which revolve around
"launch a startup!", but never really do more than read them because of one
single fact : i'm bloody not, and never will be interested by selling
_anything_ , be it cakes, code or my secondhand ipad.

I totally suck at marketing cause I totally hate practicing this art (of which
i do not doubt the usefulness).

It's taken me 40 years to realize that : 1) i'm not interested in
sales/marketing 2) doing it takes me down a path of depression every single
time i try and i'm better of doing other things like building my own house
(took me 3 years) or working in mechanics (repairing engines) 3) most
important : there's no shame in not caring about marketing/sales and
(therefore) sucking at it.

I had the opportunity to team with a guy who excels at marketing, and am able
to code for a living full time while still living in a small village on a
secluded island with a good internet connection. I truly hope you'll meet one
of these ! Cause your work is insanely good.

------
gergderkson
Awesome! Would have paid for them. Donation coming your way!

~~~
polymatter
How do you donate?

~~~
adamwhitcroft
If you click the 'Download' button you have 2 options presented:

1 - Download the icons 2 - Donate & download the icons

------
Graham24
"If you use Batch in a Dribbble shot, the inclusion of a “Batch” tag would be
appreciated so that I can keep a curated bucket."

I'm far, far too old to understand this, any clues?

~~~
rpsw
From Dribbble's About page: Dribbble is show and tell for designers, who share
shots — small screenshots of the designs and applications they’re working on.

So, pretty much, he wants people to tag their entries with "Batch" when they
use icons from the linked set.

------
bn097
Nice work, but shame they're not in SVG format. Photoshop files are
notoriously awkward to read for Open Source software.

------
olalonde
Awesome 404 page. <http://adamwhitcroft.com/gjhfjhg>

------
tsahyt
I'd like this to be an icon font.

~~~
adamwhitcroft
That's in the pipeline - they take a fair amount of time to get right :)

~~~
fwdbureau
How about a css sprite for bootstrap? A complement to the standard glyphicons
would be awesome, and if you goal is to see Batch in many designs as possible,
that would probably help (beautiful work btw)

~~~
adamwhitcroft
That's a great suggestion - I'll certainly do that. A single 16x16 sprite with
an accompanying CSS file would be simple enough to knock up.

------
javajosh
I was happily upvoting adam's new account, and then remembered that this is
hacker news:

    
    
        var links = document.getElementsByTagName('a'); for (var i = links.length >>> 0; i--;) {if (links[i].innerHTML==='adamwhitcroft'){var j=i; while (!links[++j].id){}; console.log(links[j], links[j].click())}}
    

If you paste this into WebKit inspector and run it, it will click all of
adam's upvote links.

Here's a little puzzle - there is one trivial change that will change upvotes
to downvotes. Can you guess what it is?

~~~
barlo
Yes, but I would hope it would not be used. This isn't what the point system
is about on HN.

~~~
javajosh
In general, no. But when someone is so generous, and I want to add to their
karma, why put myself through the misery of finding and clicking on his
upvotes? Like any tool, it should be used responsibly.

------
heriC
Very generous. I especially like the mit-ish license. I have this theory that
permissive licensing will produce more goodwill and credibility. Hope I'm
right!

------
mhd
Looks rather interesting. Does anyone have any experiences using tools like
ImageMagick for batch compositing/coloring/modifying PSD layers?

~~~
waterside81
Use GIMP and write your own scripts, it's got a pretty comprehensive scripting
environment.

------
davidwparker
Thanks a ton Adam! Any chance you can upload a set that isn't in Photoshop
format (for those of us without Photoshop)?

~~~
vostrocity
Many third-party programs can also take PSD's. What are you trying to use?

------
Kartificial
Great effort, definitely bookmarking this.

------
isabre
Thank you. The Icons are amazing!

------
sammathews
I love this, thanks.. but is it only me that wants a set of non cuddly icons
for once? I.e. easy on the rounded corners.

------
Linford0
Adam - If there was a way to share your address with me then I would be
sending you some powerfully hopped IPA's!

~~~
adamwhitcroft
Thanks, but no I'm not sharing my address on HN.

------
xauronx
Very nice job! I sent you a couple bucks.. it's not much but if I use them for
something I'll send more :)

------
OniBait
Nice! I'm a developer with zero illustration talent. Even if I never use
these, I donated anyway. :)

------
hayksaakian
I could see this replacing my bootstrap icons once this gets a CSS file.

------
pbreit
I'd like to see someone provide a free alternative to Glyphicons.

------
TommyDANGerous
Awesome, thanks for the sure. Looks great.

------
grigy
Thank you very much for this gift!

------
earroway
Thanks Adam. Beautiful icons.

------
Ramp_
Excellent work. Thank you.

------
brianjimdar
Ha, that's pretty cool.

------
chrisngonzales
Thanks for this Adam!

------
abeiz
This is amazing!

------
countessa
very nice - thank you for these

------
kamakazizuru
thanks this is amazing !

